
A practical introduction to functional programming - duck
https://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/a-practical-introduction-to-functional-programming
======
dozzie
...in Python.

Please don't. Use proper functional language to _learn_ this paradigm,
otherwise you won't see the difference between imperative and functional
programming. Especially that the presented "functional version" of the code is
inconvenient to use compared to the one with mutable state. Python was not
written with that in mind, so it's not a good fit.

